# Hasselblad at Photokina and lensrentals sense of humour :-)



## marekjoz (Sep 20, 2012)

Hasselblad has announced their new 5000 Euro camera based on Nex-7. Why writing here about it? 
Recently we have seen mirrorless from Canon. Each day here is a fight here between Sony and Canon sensors. And Hasselblad makes the real use of it making it's own case and some buttons for the Nex-7 and selling it as their own new product for the price of new 5D3 + 70-200 2.8 II.
http://www.hasselblad-lunar.com/index.php/home/

Guys at lensrentals.com are in a great shape as always, so they announced their own version: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/09/product-announcement-lensrentals-looney

LOL 

Some more info on the subject: 
http://www.bjp-online.com/british-journal-of-photography/news/2206278/photokina-2012-hasselblad-to-launch-mirrorless-compact-camera
http://www.bjp-online.com/british-journal-of-photography/news/2206781/hasselblad-were-not-robbing-people-off-with-lunar-camera 

"If you take Canon, for example, all of their DSLRs look the same, but their Powershot cameras have a completely different look, and the same is true of its mirrorless model. So, the question is: ‘What is the Canon style?' What we're doing is designing three cameras – a compact camera, a DSLR and a mirrorless – with the same style," Alessandrini (Hasselblad's new business development manager) tells BJP."


----------



## mws (Sep 20, 2012)

I almost spit my coffee out when I saw the red jewels.


----------



## jsexton (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome!! At least you know the guys at LensRentals will have tested this camera out prior to your purchase.


----------



## daveheinzel (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm kind of disappointed that it doesn't have 72 cross-type AF points.


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 20, 2012)

daveheinzel said:


> I'm kind of disappointed that it doesn't have 72 cross-type AF points.



It's their 60 anniversary, so it should rather have exactly 60 AF points marked in viewfinder with Svarovski crystals cut with diamonds brought from the the mine below the Mariana Trench and every next year they could add another crystal as a service worth another 399E.


----------



## daveheinzel (Sep 20, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> It's their 60 anniversary, so it should rather have exactly 60 AF points marked in viewfinder with Svarovski crystals cut with diamonds brought from the the mine below the Mariana Trench and every next year they could add another crystal as a service worth another 399E.



Haha, perfect.


----------

